# WANTED: Horse Trailer Gooseneck



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Has to be:

1) Goosneck
2) Living quarters (those 2 kind of go together)
3) Can be new *or* used
4) 3 or 4 horse
5) Preferably under 12K
6) Somewhat well-known nice brand
7) Pleace to sleep 3 people
8) Maybe AC.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Try Horse Trailer World- Used trailers for sale, New trailers for sale, trailer classified ads, trailer manufacturer news and more.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Oh, thanks!!!


----------



## Calamity Jane (Mar 16, 2009)

living quarters UNDER $12,000??? Is that realistic? If so, hey, let me know if you find one. 

I haven't found anything under $20,000.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

In Texas most LQ trailers are $15,000 min. Even used. Try Craigslist. Maybe you can find a great deal. That is where I found my trailer. Are you looking for true LQ like bed, fridge, potty, stove ect or just one with a large dressing room to put a mattress in the gooseneck part?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Well... We got one! Used, 4 horse living quarters, 15K. Excellent condition. Got a F350 to pull it (used of course).


----------

